# RIP my little baby boy



## tjhook (Oct 29, 2010)

l havent posted much in this forum apart from that my cat was poorly.
Well yesterday l made the hardest decision of my entire life and l had Rusty PTS, he was in my arms and the vet came out to my house and l had all my family and my closest friend with me.
l've buried him in my front garden but l want to get a plaque or a few ornamental things etc for him, does anyone have any ideas as to where l can find something?
Thanks in advance.
l really hope Rusty is having a good time up there at Rainbow Bridge x


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ah sorry 2 hear u lost your mate, u could try and find a pet crematorium or ask the vet who they use as u can order some nice plaques.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

so sorry for your loss, My dog died a few weeks back also and I want to put a few things at her grave in the garden to make it more special, Im thinking of planting white roses.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

so sorry for your loss, ....when our dog died we laid him under the tree...maybe a tree for him....


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.
Some garden centres have some stone ornaments of cats and dogs which and they also sell plaques.
Also on line the pet crematorium sell things.

R.I.P Rusty and run freely at rainbow bridge xx


----------



## tjhook (Oct 29, 2010)

thanks everyone.
l will have a look online then, l've already looked in a couple of local garden centres but to no avail.
l really hope he is having a good time up there playing at Rainbow Bridge and eating his Whiskas for breakfast and evaporated milk


----------



## greyhoundman (Nov 13, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your loss, its a sad time for you.
When a few days have passed you might consider a stone bird bath to sit above the resting place. Our two Trailhounds have adjoining plots under the Greengage tree and are commemorated with a large stone bird bath. Useful, decorative and ensure undisturbed rest.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh am so sorry! RIP Rusty! xx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So sorry to hear about Rusty.You gave him a good life and a dignified ,peaceful journey on to the bridge..Run free at the bridge Rusty.

When I had to make the same desicion that you have just made I bought a stone cat statue which is in the spot that my cat bumble loved the most.It does help as a happy reminder that I once shared my life with him.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

RIP Rusty.. xxx


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

RIP Rusty 

you can get all sorts of lovely little tributes and memorial things, everything from engraved candles to little headstones and plaques, try googling 'pet memorials' and see what you can find, there is all sorts of beautiful things out there


----------

